# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Nghiên cứu hay Ngâm rồi hết cứu?

## CKD

Nghiên cứu hay Ngâm rồi hết cứu?.. 
CKD đặt tiêu đề thế này là vì, trong việc tìm hiểu và nghiên cứu, bản thân CKD đã phải chi (bỏ tiền) rất nhiều để mua nhiều thứ. Nhưng trong số đó không phải cái nào cũng hữu dụng, có những cái được *ngâm* rất lâu....... rồi sau đó vì thời gian, hỏng hóc và *hết cứu* rồi bước cuối cùng vào thùng rác.

CKD nghĩ với những anh em mới bước vào con đường nghiện ngập của đam mê & kỹ thuật đều không ít lần rơi vào cảnh này.

Có rất nhiều thứ các bạn phải chi để có thể có được; từ chi mua thiết bị, mua dụng cụ, mua sách vở; Trả phí cho những sai lầm như: mua về không dùng được, táy máy tay chân -> phá hỏng, không biết -> làm hỏng v.v... nói chung là có rất nhiều, rất nhiều lý do khiến cho món tiền mà bạn bỏ ra......... đi vào dĩ vãng.

Ngay bản thân CKD.. dù đã có buôn hoặc bán khá khá nhiều sản phẩm.. cũng ít nhiều thu lại một phần chi phí (chỉ một phần thôi nhé  :Stick Out Tongue: ). Phần còn lại có cái đã không nhớ được nguyên nhân vì sao mà vào thùng rác, có cái vẫn còn đây nhưng chưa thu lại được đồng $ nào vào túi, có cái từ khi mua về tới giờ chỉ lấy ra ngấm rồi cất vào.. v.v...

Việc nghiên cứu đòi hỏi lòng đam mê, sự kiên nhẫn, nổ lực không ngừng.. còn đòi hỏi một khã năng tài chính nhất định. Và tinh thần cầu tiến là quan trọng nhất.. hãy xem thất bại là bài học, là bàn đạp.. để ta có thể tiến bước  :Wink: . Có được và làm được những điều ấy.. thì may ra con đường nghiên cứu mới có thể gặt hái được chút thành quả.

Một số kinh nghiệm từ bản thân.. buồn buồn chia sẻ vài kỹ niệm với các bạn  :Frown: .
Mốc thời gian sẽ không được logic lắm.. chủ yếu là nhớ gì thì chia cái ấy  :Big Grin: 



Món này là Máy hiện sóng (osciloscope) được mua vào khoảng năm 2010 sau một thời gian dài trung thành với giải pháp Máy hiện sóng - Osciloscope với chi phí thấp - Phục vụ công cuộc nghiên cứu tại gia.
Mục đích lúc đó là xem & phân tích các tín hiệu dùng trong lĩnh vực RC. Do nhu cầu cũng không cao nên thiết bị đáp ứng khá tốt cho công việc tìm hiểu khi đó. Các tính hiệu cần phân tích.
- PWM kích FET (sửa chữa)
- PPM tín hiệu điều khiển

Thông số và khã năng làm việc của thiết bị xem ở đây
Thiết bị được mua ở đây, số lượng mua 02 bộ và 1 bộ linh kiện dự phòng. Hiện còn sử dụng 01 bộ, 01 bộ đã chuyển giao cho anh Huan6PT, linh kiện còn được con atmega64 & LCD.

Thiết bị đã tham gia hổ trợ sữa chữa một số phụ kiện/linh kiện RC, có thể xem là *đã thu hồi được phần nào chi phí mua sắm*  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo, tcm, Tuấn

----------


## CKD

Cũng rất cố gắng trong công cuộc nghiên cứu & học lập trình VXL.. nên cũng ráng mua một vài bộ công cụ để phục vụ.



Trong đó.. có thiết bị cổ sưa nhất mà mình mua là falleafPIC, mua của bác falleaf trên www.picvietnam.com đâu khoảng năm 2006. Lúc đó mục tiêu là lập trình mấy con 12C508 để làm vài thiết bị trong RC (RC DC ESC, RC switching...)

RC DC ESC như thế này

Nguồn từwww.webx.dk.

Bài viết bàn về vấn đề này trên clbmohinh năm 2005

Trở lại vấn đề CNC thì.. mời các bạn tham quan chủ đề Máy CNC Foam Cutter. Trên này bác Nam CNC đã kêu gọi hợp tác làm CNC từ rất sớm.

Mấy bộ STK & PIC KIT thì mới được mua trong năm nay. Nói chung bộ STK là em mua được từ tiền lời của project được tạo bởi USBasp, sau khi bàn giao.. CKD phải bàn giao luôn cái USBasp.. nên mua lại cái STK dùng cho sướng. Xem như bỏ công lấy thiết bị vậy. Cái falleafPIC & PICKIT thì chưa thu được gì.. nên xem như lỗ vốn  :Big Grin:

----------

anhcos, CBNN, Gamo, Tuấn

----------


## CKD

Học chip đơn CKD thấy chán.. vì học hoài mà không thông. Sau khi hỏi google.. thì thấy bảo là "CKD mày học arduino đi, nó là mã nguồn mở, nhiều code mẫu lắm lắm". Vậy là vác xiền đầu tư một mớ Arduino ngay và luôn.


Trong đó có:
- DIY - Arduino tiny board xem thêm ở đây
- Arduino Nano
- Arduino UNO.. cái này là CKD mua nhiều nhất đâu phải 5-6 cái. Tặng cho vài đứa em mà không thấy đứa nào chịu học. Trừ CBNN.
- Arduino Mega
- Internet shield xem thêm ở đây
- 16x2 text LCD
- 20x4 text LCD
- I2C lcd
- USB-RS232/485
- Còn mấy thứ liên quan mà.. không còn ở nhà  :Wink: 

Mấy cái này mới mang lại kiến thức.. kiến thức cũng chưa dùng vào việc gì nên.. xem như lỗ nặng.

----------

Gamo, ppgas, solero, thuhanoi, Tuấn, zentic

----------


## itanium7000

Hiện tại thì mình đã bỏ không xài linh kiện cắm dạng DIP và chuyển qua SMT khá lâu nên mớ IC socket thừa thãi. Lúc mới tìm hiểu VĐK thì lựa chọn lúc đó là PIC16 sau đó chuyển qua 8051 và bây giờ thì hầu như chỉ sử dụng STM8/STM32. Do đó mà cũng dư một mớ chip.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## lekimhung

Sao cái diễn đàn này giống cái nhà chứa mấy tay nghiện ngập quá nhỉ, lỡ chiu vô đây rồi thì có sướng cỡ nào đi nữa thì cũng bị lây bệnh từ mấy bác thôi. Đúng la 1 ổ bệnh dịch truyền nhiễm.

----------

Gamo, Tuấn, writewin

----------


## Tuấn

Ươc gì mình được như các anh ấy  :Frown:

----------


## Gamo

May mà em chưa bị lây RC từ các bác ;D

----------


## huanpt

Chuyện của mười mấy năm trước...

Mình dốt đủ thứ, tìm thằng giỏi hơn chơi. Gặp phải thằng CKD (chứ không phải gặp được nhá)!!

Hắn giỏi thật, ai cũng nói thế. Mình cũng đỡ dốt chút ít, nhưng lại lây cái bệnh nghiện sắm đồ và nghịch ngợm vô bổ. 

Mấy lần vợ nó hỏi, hết cái kho đó bán khoảng bao nhiêu tiền. Không trả lời được. HIC

----------

Gamo, Tuấn

----------


## Gamo

Ui, anh Huân đẹp giai, bữa nào anh xả kho, bọn em hốt hết cho :x

----------


## huanpt

Mua hết, bán mão. Bảo đảm giá rẻ.

Chơi không?  :Smile: )

----------


## anhxco

Em cũng mới dính vô cái nì, có cả mớ bồng bông, để chụp cái ảnh lên góp vui cùng các bác!

----------


## CKD

Hehe.. có bác HuanPT vào tham gia mới nhớ tới mấy con lm393.. thời đó.. làm được mấy thứ vớ vỉn đó đã là một bước tiến lớn trong giới chơi RC lúc đó rồi. Dù công nghệ cổ sưa.. nhưng.. được cái là diy được tại chổ, giá thì rẻ hơn mua cái y vậy (tính năng đương nhiên phải tốt hơn) với giá đắt hơn chục lần. Thiết nghĩ xiền nào của nấy.. cái đáng nhất là vẫn chơi được. Cái ESC = LM393 ấy được sử dụng và bay đúng 1 lần duy nhất với con DC motor tự mode mua ngoài Nhật Tảo. Giờ có chị na giúp sức, nên anh em chơi RC bớt khổ.

----------


## CKD

Không biết con lười trong em bao giờ mới chịu ngủ..
Nhưng nghe theo lời giục của bác Gamo.. em đi hốt thêm đống này về.


- Arduino Proto shield - dự là hàn thêm con smith triger 7414 hay 7404 có invert để đệm và ổn định tính hiệu cho cái encoder.
- Arduino Motor shield - dự là dùng L298 để cầu H lái DC motor (có thể lái cùng lúc 2 motor). Shield này điều khiển motor dòng Max được 2A, có điện trở sun đo dòng. Quá đủ cho các thử nghiệm.
- Con DC motor mới mua, có cả encoder, hàng của HP, hơi to xo với nhu cầu.. nhưng tức thời không tìm được con đẹp hơn. Bác nào có giới thiệu cho em con bé bé.. điện áp 12V thì good. Encoder 100/200/500 xung đều suy nghĩ được ạ.

Mấy cái board này CKD mua ở Thiên Minh Electric, dùng để kết hợp với mấy món đã lụm ở trên

Mấy món này học được gì, nghiên cứu hay ngâm rồi hết cứu thì CKD chưa biết.. vì mới lụm về.. còn nóng hổi. Nếu con lười trong người nó chịu ngủ thì chắc có thể mỗi tuần có thể làm 1 một bài "CKD - Arduino và các ứng dụng". Mong là được các bạn nhiệt tình đón nhận và nhiệt tình  nếu thấy hay ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Thêm cái ảnh cho sinh động

Tầng tầng lớp lớp... đây cũng là đặc trung của những dự án trền nền Arduino

----------


## Tuấn

Em có ông anh, lão này năm 2002 mò sang Liên xô vác một con máy lão ý định ngâm cứu từ một phòng thí nghiệm về, mổ ra.. ngâm cứu.
Gần chục năm.... ngâm cứu... bi chừ lão ý có số máy loại này nhiều nhất trong nước roài ( tự chế ợ ), cạnh tranh ngang ngửa với các đơn vị nước ngoài he he he

Cổ nhân bẩu rùi, các cố gắng của các bác không sớm thì muộn cũng sẽ được đền đáp xứng đáng, chắc chả sai đâu  :Smile:

----------


## biết tuốt

lâu lắm k rờ tới món này nhớ ghê  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
em có con này : http://www.awoo.kr/products/product1...&productid=111
bác nào dùng arm không ?

----------


## CKD

> lâu lắm k rờ tới món này nhớ ghê  
> em có con này : http://www.awoo.kr/products/product1...&productid=111
> bác nào dùng arm không ?


Trình em chưa với tới bác ạ  :Wink:

----------


## biết tuốt

> Trình em chưa với tới bác ạ


à em hỏi xem để ...............nhờ  cài lại win cho nó   :Big Grin:  chứ em cũng chưa cần 32 bit  :Big Grin: 
hình như có bác hoàng râu đang nghịch cái này  ?hôm nọ thấy có thớt

----------


## CKD

Cái này là modune RFID... định bụng là ngâm cứu cho cụ Nam CNC... nhưng không biết có cứu được không? Hay ngâm rồi xong luôn

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hix... nhắc tới ARM mới nhớ, có bác nào biết con nào 32-bit có FPU, giá rẻ ko? Con ARM Cortex M3 của em hay dùng tính float ko được ngon lắm

----------


## nhatson

> Hix... nhắc tới ARM mới nhớ, có bác nào biết con nào 32-bit có FPU, giá rẻ ko? Con ARM Cortex M3 của em hay dùng tính float ko được ngon lắm



em đề cử stm32f303
http://www.st.com/web/catalog/mmc/FM...N1531/PF253447

----------

Gamo

----------


## itanium7000

> Hix... nhắc tới ARM mới nhớ, có bác nào biết con nào 32-bit có FPU, giá rẻ ko? Con ARM Cortex M3 của em hay dùng tính float ko được ngon lắm


Em không rõ rẻ nhất nhưng rẻ ở mức chấp nhận tốt và có sẵn, tài liệu kỹ thuật đầy đủ và cộng động sử dụng lớn thì có ARM Cortex M4 của ST bao gồm 2 series STM32F3 và STM32F4, thực thi DSP and FPU từ phần cứng nên hiệu quả cao hơn các dòng thực thi DSP mềm.

----------

biết tuốt, Gamo

----------


## marl

Nghiên cứu hay ngâm cứu rồi cũng chết cả.

----------


## ABCNC

> Nghiên cứu hay ngâm cứu rồi cũng chết cả.


 bác này spam quá, bài viết ko thấy chút xíu thông tin gì có ích, ko xây dựng cũng chẳng phản biện . Người ta cho dù biết có khả năng  "chết" mà vẫn làm mới có ngày hôm nay , hì như bác chắc là đang sống ?, ấy mà trên này hình như ai cũng xem bác là chết rồi vậy

----------


## Nam CNC

bác ấy chưa kịp ngâm cứu hay cấp cứu gì cả , anh em hiểu bác ấy bị chết não rồi , thôi xem bác ấy là cái gì đó đi cho nó lành.... mắc công đưa ra cuộc họp có cho bác ấy chết thật không nữa , 
bác ít nói cho bác ấy 1 cái thank cứu bác ấy rồi

----------

ABCNC

----------


## marl

> bác ấy chưa kịp ngâm cứu hay cấp cứu gì cả , anh em hiểu bác ấy bị chết não rồi , thôi xem bác ấy là cái gì đó đi cho nó lành.... mắc công đưa ra cuộc họp có cho bác ấy chết thật không nữa , 
> bác ít nói cho bác ấy 1 cái thank cứu bác ấy rồi


Bác nói thế thì em lại phải cảm ơn bác ít nói rồi à. Trả lại cái thank cho bác ít nói đấy. Nhờ mấy anh admin reset thank hộ em cái.

----------


## ít nói

em đây em đây pác dí thanks em đi . hê hê

----------

marl

----------


## marl

> em đây em đây pác dí thanks em đi . hê hê


Em dí cho bác đây. Em hết nợ bác nha?

----------


## ABCNC

Bác Namcnc đã dạy được bác í biết cám ơn  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

> em đề cử stm32f303
> http://www.st.com/web/catalog/mmc/FM...N1531/PF253447





> Em không rõ rẻ nhất nhưng rẻ ở mức chấp nhận tốt và có sẵn, tài liệu kỹ thuật đầy đủ và cộng động sử dụng lớn thì có ARM Cortex M4 của ST bao gồm 2 series STM32F3 và STM32F4, thực thi DSP and FPU từ phần cứng nên hiệu quả cao hơn các dòng thực thi DSP mềm.


Hix, cảm ơn các bác... ở Xì Gòn có tên nào bán ko hay mình phải nhập hàng Tao Bao ta?

Em nghe chú TI có mấy dòng MCU rất nổi tiếng như MPSxxx, C2000, Piccolo gì đó... những dòng này có phải là ARM architecture hay là dòng riêng của TI? Tại sao dân DSP hình như rất ghiền mấy dòng này?

----------


## nhatson

> Hix, cảm ơn các bác... ở Xì Gòn có tên nào bán ko hay mình phải nhập hàng Tao Bao ta?
> 
> Em nghe chú TI có mấy dòng MCU rất nổi tiếng như MPSxxx, C2000, Piccolo gì đó... những dòng này có phải là ARM architecture hay là dòng riêng của TI? Tại sao dân DSP hình như rất ghiền mấy dòng này?


TI phổ biến , em nghĩ có lẻ là nhà sản xuất chip DSP tiên phong và tốt nhất trong lúc khỏi đầu, hình như những năm 8x > lúc đó chưa có ARM
C2000 là dòng dùng cho ứng dụng dkhien realtime , bị cạnh tranh bởi ARM cortex nên có thêm dòng picolo giá hạ ( cái này là suy nghĩ của em)

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Cảm ơn quà tặng của bác Gamo, phục vụ tinh thần ngâm rồi cứu.. í lộn nghiên cứu.
Em sẽ cố.. để nó không phải cứu bác ạ.

----------

Gamo

----------


## anhxco

mớ bồng bông của e, góp vui cùng bác:

----------


## CKD

Hôm nay test test thì thấy cái encoder nó không chuẩn lắm.. tháo ra thì thấy hơi bẩn. Lôi dụng cụ ra vệ sinh cái đĩa rồi chộp lại, quên mất là phải làm thêm 1 cái ảnh lúc chưa vệ sinh để so sánh  :Embarrassment: 



Vệ sinh bằng bộ dụng cụ này.


Xong vẫn chưa có time test lại xem thế nào.. vì bận lo spam diễn đàn  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## anhxco

> Hôm nay test test thì thấy cái encoder nó không chuẩn lắm.. tháo ra thì thấy hơi bẩn. Lôi dụng cụ ra vệ sinh cái đĩa rồi chộp lại, quên mất là phải làm thêm 1 cái ảnh lúc chưa vệ sinh để so sánh 
> 
> 
> 
> Vệ sinh bằng bộ dụng cụ này.
> 
> 
> Xong vẫn chưa có time test lại xem thế nào.. vì bận lo spam diễn đàn


hehe, con lap giống e nè, bác đúng dân kỹ thuật rồi.
Lọ clean lens bác mua đâu đó ạ.?

----------


## CKD

Con lap này được em công nhận là thần thánh đó ạ. Nó đu theo em qua bao nhiêu thăng trầm.. chịu biết bao nhiêu va chạm mà vẫn chiến tốt. Giờ muốn nâng cấp mà tiếc em nó quá.
Cái lọ này có thể mua trong của hàng "kính thuốc", cũng có thể mua trong cửa hàng phụ kiện máy ảnh. Còn cái lọ em dùng là quà của bác *lenamhai*

----------

anhxco

----------


## Diyodira

> Hôm nay test test thì thấy cái encoder nó không chuẩn lắm.. tháo ra thì thấy hơi bẩn. Lôi dụng cụ ra vệ sinh cái đĩa rồi chộp lại, quên mất là phải làm thêm 1 cái ảnh lúc chưa vệ sinh để so sánh 
> 
> 
> 
> Vệ sinh bằng bộ dụng cụ này.
> 
> 
> Xong vẫn chưa có time test lại xem thế nào.. vì bận lo spam diễn đàn


Thôi rồi cụ ơi, encoder mà lộ thiên thì chập chờn rồi, hên lắm thì mới ổn định. Mình bị 1 lần thiệt hại cũng khá, giờ nhìn thấy bác vệ sinh nữa thấy nổi da gà luôn, ám ảnh -))

----------


## CKD

Không có con nào.. mà không lộ thiên nếu đã tháo đít ra bác ơi. Con này cũng được che chắn chấp nhận được, cái đít đã được tháo ra để vệ sinh
Mà.. mấy con này thuộc hạng gà.. không bộ đệm & chống nhiễu.. nên chỉ để test chơi chơi hoặc gánh tránh nhiệm nhẹ nhàng. Với lại độ phân giải không quá cao (cái trên là 1000c/1 nên cũng không quá đáng lo là nó chít luôn.
Mấy con thuộc hạng nặng thì có thêm bộ đệm, tín hiệu 2 line, hoặc độ phận giải cao và tốc độ nhanh thì truyền thông nối tiếp v.v... Nhưng với những con hạng nặng này mà dùng để thí nghiệm thì.. căng lắm à. Nhất là mấy con truyền thông nối tiếp, phải có protocol của nó thì mới mong mà dùng được. Vụ này cao siêu quá.. em xin chừa.. không chơi  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

Cái này nhìn khá chắc chắn, có ron cao su để chống bụi bẩn, đĩa kim loại, hình như chỉ 200c/1 thì phải.
Đã test, chạy tốt, có đệm, bao nhiêu xung/vòng thì không nhớ rỏ.

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Bộ sưu tập Vexta PH268-21-A30 encoder (1.5A // 3.6 Ohms)



Chưa biết làm được gì.. chỉ thấy có encoder hay hay nên lụm về để dành ngâm  :Embarrassment:

----------

anhcos

----------


## CKD

Bộ sưu tập step 2P (3A // 1 Ohms)



Cũng để dành ngâm như mấy con phía trên  :Embarrassment:

----------


## solero

Sưu tập gì lắm thế sếp. Toàn em han rỉ thế kia?

----------


## Gamo

Bác CKD!!!! bác post cái servo driver của bác chạy lên đi  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Để em ráng quay lên cho bác thưởng lảm.. xem xem nó chạy có giống chú bé của bác không nhé  :Embarrassment:

----------


## CKD

Đang suy nghĩ xem nên dùng cây nào để đo...... cái ấy của em mới lụm được.

----------


## Gamo

Bán lại tau bớt 1 cây đi :x :x :x cây ở nhà mới toi ùi

----------


## Diyodira

> Đang suy nghĩ xem nên dùng cây nào để đo...... cái ấy của em...


Nhìn hình thấy toàn thước size 15cm nên chỉ đo được đường kính thôi, mà quan trọng là đo chiều dài. Theo các thông tin nghiên cứu thì chiều dài trung bình của người châu á là 19cm.  :Cool:

----------

Gamo, taih2

----------


## Nam CNC

Ông nổ còn hơn thánh nổ nữa , cha ơi là cha đi vô đi ra , Viet Nam ta thì trung bình 10-12cm thôi , japan nó 9-11 à còn mấy chú korea ngắn hơn tẹo , chỉ có mấy cha trung đông là vô địch 19 cm ,châu phi tầm 17cm, châu âu đến 15 tet ga hahahaha.... phim xiếc nó làm xiếc mới to vật vã thôi.

----------

CBNN, Gamo, taih2

----------


## zentic

Bác nam sờ pín có kiến thức dữ thiệt, e khấm phục Bác về cơ khí, giờ tới cái ni nữa,hee

----------


## Diyodira

> Ông nổ còn hơn thánh nổ nữa , cha ơi là cha đi vô đi ra , Viet Nam ta thì trung bình 10-12cm thôi , japan nó 9-11 à còn mấy chú korea ngắn hơn tẹo , chỉ có mấy cha trung đông là vô địch 19 cm ,châu phi tầm 17cm, châu âu đến 15 tet ga hahahaha.... phim xiếc nó làm xiếc mới to vật vã thôi.


Cứ chờ kết quả của ông CKD thì biết ai đúng ai sai liền.

----------


## Gamo

Ổng CKD ơi, tức quá, chứng minh liền đi!!!

----------


## Diyodira

> Ổng CKD ơi, tức quá, chứng minh liền đi!!!


Lặn mất tiêu rồi, chắc đang dạo Tạ Uyên tìm cây size 20cm kịp tối nay.
ông Gamo mua được mấy cây đó dẫn tui cafe nha, nhờ tui đó.

----------


## Nam CNC

khó mua được mấy cây thước này của CKD lắm gà mờ ơi , ngoài chợ làm gì có bán mấy cây thước kẹp 10cm đây , căng lắm. Chạy ra Liên Hưng đi cho nó nhanh.

----------


## CBNN

> Ông nổ còn hơn thánh nổ nữa , cha ơi là cha đi vô đi ra , Viet Nam ta thì trung bình 10-12cm thôi , japan nó 9-11 à còn mấy chú korea ngắn hơn tẹo , chỉ có mấy cha trung đông là vô địch 19 cm ,châu phi tầm 17cm, châu âu đến 15 tet ga hahahaha.... phim xiếc nó làm xiếc mới to vật vã thôi.


đại ka ơi em đo chỉ dc có 1/2 số đó thôi ..... :Frown:  làm thao bây giờ thời ơi thời .....

----------


## Nam CNC

ây da căng lắm à nha , bác sĩ nhà ta nói , tối thiểu 8cm thì khi vào trong rướn hết sức bắn 1 phát thì mới có cơ may gây phù bụng chị em ( nói rõ kích thước là cm , những số đo đó là lúc anh em căng lên hết mức )

nếu chú CBNN còn 1/2 thì thôi cứ tự kỉ trai tân như chú Nhat son cho nó lành hehehehe.

----------

CBNN, Gamo

----------


## CKD

> Cứ chờ kết quả của ông CKD thì biết ai đúng ai sai liền.


Cái này là vn chính hiệu..




Còn cái này là của anh da màu nào đó  :Smile:

----------


## Diyodira

> Ông nổ còn hơn thánh nổ nữa , cha ơi là cha đi vô đi ra , Viet Nam ta thì trung bình 10-12cm thôi , japan nó 9-11 à còn mấy chú korea ngắn hơn tẹo , chỉ có mấy cha trung đông là vô địch 19 cm ,châu phi tầm 17cm, châu âu đến 15 tet ga hahahaha.... phim xiếc nó làm xiếc mới to vật vã thôi.



ông coi lại chứ thông tin đó từ thời tiền sử rồi.
giới thiệu với ông một chỗ nè, chịu khó mục sở thị nha, nhớ rủ vợ đi luôn, một chỗ không thể thiếu cho các ông các bà: lịch sự, thư giãn hết mình, uống nước gạo và ăn trứng luộc Korea. GOLDEN LOTUS bên PMH, đường Tôn Dật Tiên.

----------


## Nam CNC

là sao vào đó là sao anh đi vô đi ra , bộ vào đó từ 10cm -lên 19 cm luôn hả nhưng đường kính từ 3cm xuống 1.5cm thì tèo em luôn , giống kéo kẹo kéo quá . 


Cho em hỏi nhé , spa này anh mở hay sao mà giới thiệu vậy , em thấy đâu có dịch vụ kẹo kéo , bơm hơi căng phồng đâu . hehehe . Thôi mai mốt dẫn vợ vào đây làm 1 cú cho biết , cho bả làm phòng khác , mình phòng khác hehehe

----------

